# Your first neighbors in Animal Crossing?



## Dim (Aug 7, 2014)

Think back to the very first time you played Animal Crossing... and try to remember the first few neighbors you had in your town. Who were they?

I remember the first time I played animal crossing, I had Kiki, Yuka, Ed, Tangy, Tabby... ugh some bird... that's all I remember. XD


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 7, 2014)

dang that brings back lots of memories, my first that i remember were bob and monique, but i can only remember those two


----------



## cherriielle (Aug 7, 2014)

I had Tangy, Fang, Kitt, Opal, Gabby, Emerald, Sally, Twiggy, and thats all I remember xD


----------



## Sue E MIA (Aug 7, 2014)

My original six were Dotty, Mitzi, Buck, Twirp, Eloise, and Hornsby. Although they hopped between towns, I know Mitzi was in my sister's town and Dotty had moved back mine when I last played years ago. The other four had been lost.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 7, 2014)

I remember Peanut, Maple, and Cube. can't remember the rest though x(


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 7, 2014)

new leaf was my first AC game so I still have most of my first villagers. peanut, fang, daisy, peck, and gwen.


----------



## dmytro (Aug 7, 2014)

I remember Patty and Cupcake were the first villagers I officially met, and I still love both of them even though Cupcake is gone. ): But then in that same town I remember having Yuka, Sydney, Ozzie, Gonzo (so many koalas lol), Ed, Tybalt, Mint, Admiral, Tabby, and Kitty. I loved them all ~ (except gonzo >_>)


----------



## Pirate (Aug 7, 2014)

New Leaf is the only AC game I've ever played, but even so, I definitely remember that my very first ever town when I got the game, one of my villagers was Tucker. I seriously can't remember who else I had though.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 8, 2014)

I think my first ones were Camofrog, Pierce, Chevre, Moe & Portia. Peaches, Felicity, Apollo & Curt also stand out in my memory.


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 8, 2014)

back on AC for Gamecube, i only remember having Tangy, Monique, Carrie, Pudge, Murphy, Apollo, Chief, and Wolfgang. 

i know i had more, but those are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 8, 2014)

In NL they were Tipper, Sly, Gruff, Cheri and Doc


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

All I can remember is Tank... I think I may have had Monique?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 8, 2014)

ummm im p sure it was snake....phoebe....diana...forget the others


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 8, 2014)

It's really hard to remember, but I do recall having:
Tangy
Oxford
Emerald
Cleo
And Nate.


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2014)

Looool everyone seems to have had Tangy .-.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 8, 2014)

Kane said:


> Looool everyone seems to have had Tangy .-.


Who doesn't love a cat that's literally an orange?


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 8, 2014)

ACNL is my first game, with Celadon as my first town. My starters were Gladys, Lobo, Boomer, Puddles, and Cousteau.


----------



## cacticrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

I had gloria, mitzi, bill, rodney & rodeo as my first villagers!


----------



## Hoshiumi (Aug 10, 2014)

Newleaf was my first...

Normal: Merengue(starter)
Cranky: Wart Jr.(starter)
Jock: Goose(starter)
Peppy: Puddles(starter)
Lazy: Pudge(starter)
Smug: Curlos
Uchi: Flo
Snooty: Tiffany


----------



## cIementine (Aug 10, 2014)

*Bruce, Rowan, Annicotti, Anchovy, Opal.

After that, Muffy, Olaf, Kiki, and Camofrog moved in.*


----------



## Bowie (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if I reset my town at some point, but, I remember having Static, Peewee, Woolio, and Samson.


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 10, 2014)

Goldie and Walker were a couple of my starters. NL was my first AC game.


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

My first AC game was Wild World and my first villagers were Dora, Dotty and Rasher. I have a special place in my heart for all of them. Yes, even Rasher.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 10, 2014)

I think my first villagers were Allie, Elvis and Jeremiah. That same Allie ended up staying in existence for about three years between me and my friends' towns, even though we reset a lot she was always in someone's town


----------



## Explosivo25 (Aug 12, 2014)

Going in order of when I got my games:

Peggy, Alfonso, Kitty, Mitzi, Cousteau, and Rocco were my first villagers in Animal Crossing: City Folk.

My first New Leaf villagers were Coco, Rooney, Ruby, Freya, and Rowan.

My first Wild World villagers were Camofrog, Tangy, and Teddy.


----------



## EpicMeli (Aug 12, 2014)

My only neighbour from WW that I remembered was Bob and I loved him dearly! I recently this week FINALLY got him in my New Leaf Town and I couldn't be happier about it!


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 12, 2014)

It was literally a year ago. I remember Carmen, cuz she's still my baby and town mascot, and I will always be her BFF. I also remember Sparro. He's also become a dreamie since then, and I can't imagine my life without him. lol, seriously dramatic, but on a bad day, talking to Sparro and Carmen always cheers me up. They are so cute and funny.

I also remember Timbra and Flurry. I let both of them go. Timbra I miss, she was actually cute, just not a dreamie. Flurry over-stayed her welcome for WAAAAAAAAY too long, and by the time she left I was really really over her. SO I don't miss her, and I don't have fond memories of her time in town. I do look back at the earliest pics I took, and get sad about the earlier neighbors I let go of (like Boomer, Agnes, Frobert and Timbra), that I loved, but they weren't dreamies and it's more emotional than any video game should ever make you. lol  Oh well, I guess that's why I really love this game.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Aug 13, 2014)

In my first town, my starters were Kevin, Puddles, Al, Peewee, and Blaire. Over the next few days, I had Klaus, Paula, Sydney, and Pierce move in. Graham was my tenth -- I got him from a Streetpass.


----------



## crimsonghost99 (Aug 13, 2014)

the first time i played animal crossing... during the wild world era... hmm, well i remember opal, maple, dora, apollo, camofrog, and uhhh some gorilla


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 13, 2014)

I remember way back in WW that Pompom was one of my first and was my favourite <3 I was heartbroken when she moved. 

And in CF, Walker and Mac were two of my starters I remember, and I was so happy about Walker. I had wanted him so much in WW.

In NL, my starters were Molly, Vic, Filbert, Drift, and Bonbon, and I still have all of them but Bonbon (though Drift I have a second time)


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 13, 2014)

My first villagers in New Leaf were Peaches, Clay, Chow... Lionel, and...Jay! Yes I remembered! 
(Not really I just looked at a screen shot xD )


----------



## Ninjakiwivi (Aug 14, 2014)

In AC for GameCube, I remember having Boots, Louie, Octavian, Tipper, Bella, Elmer. Of course there was more, but I remember having Louie since the start of that town.


----------

